# Lactivist Lushes Tribe ;)



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Join me in a celebration of having a serving or two while nursing.
























(This is a support thread. But not to support drunkenness, just a nice buzz.)


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EdnaMarie* 
Join me in a celebration of having a serving or two while nursing.
























(This is a support thread. But not to support drunkenness, just a nice buzz.)

here, here! i have been known to imbibe with some frequency myself


----------



## spicyrock (Apr 11, 2009)

cheers, ladies


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Lactivist Lushes

I'll toast to that!


----------



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

Where IS that smiley for red wine


----------



## rachelsmama (Jun 20, 2005)

Mmmmmmm....beer.


----------



## YayJennie (Aug 7, 2008)

I'll toast to that!


----------



## MeepyCat (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh yes! As soon as I have this baby, I'm going to Sunday brunch at my favorite restaurant and ordering their fruitiest fancy mimosa.


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rachelsmama* 
Mmmmmmm....beer.

Amen.


----------



## JessieBird (Nov 21, 2008)

Santé! Looks like this could be a good sized party!


----------



## rlmueller (May 22, 2009)

I was at German resturant with my 4 week old. Big family to do after his baptism. I had a beer at the table while he was latched. Nuthin' crazy or horrid or even tipsy worthy--but oh the waitress nearly died!!!!







Of note, he didn't eat for another 2.5 hours. Love the freak out factor.

I'm 12 weeks now and looking forward to a full pint of Hefeweise, Belgian White, Yuengling...mmmmmmmmm after babe is born (not all at once







)


----------



## mouthcave (Oct 9, 2008)

Yes!
Now I want a beer but it is 10:30 AM so I won't do it. Plus I would just get sleepy anyway.


----------



## Comtessa (Sep 16, 2008)

Oooooh ooh, count me in too!!! I'm so glad I can drink wine again! (I would have had an occasional glass while pregnant, honestly, but I couldn't stomach the stuff because of heartburn. What a relief that it tastes good again!)

And don't you love when people get that shocked look on their face?!


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm not so much in it for the shock factor, to be honest- I get enough "looks" with my toddler.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 







Lactivist Lushes

I'll toast to that!

Me too!


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

:


----------



## *MamaJen* (Apr 24, 2007)

Cheers!
I don't think there is anything wrong with moderate alcohol consumption while nursing. The amount of alcohol that passes through the breast milk after a drink or two is so minuscule.


----------



## calpurnia (Sep 26, 2004)

cheers to that!

i also will have a glass or two weekly in pregnancy. but i'm european. so i'm allowed.


----------



## spicyrock (Apr 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *calpurnia* 
but i'm european. so i'm allowed.

lucky you... being a southerner comes with no such perks









actually, my mil told me to drink a beer a day while pregnant. but the thought of drinking made me really uncomfortable, so i didn't. now i have to make up for lost time!

anyone have a good sangria recipe?


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

:


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

<---- well, okay, that guy looks maybe a little too blitzed.









but I've been known to have a few beers. I've only had one person say anything (I was having ONE beer, and my son was 10 months old) so I explained alcohol concentration in breastmilk and yadda yadda to her. Don't know if she was hearing me on it or not, but I'm pretty beyond caring what others think about it, though, as with most things parenting-related, I will explain my opinions and research to anyone open to hearing them.


----------



## sunflwrmoonbeam (Oct 9, 2006)

So joining in! I have a 2 week old and with the fussiness sometimes I need that glass of wine.

Also, after lots of talking with DH (and showing him the research, and both his parents agreeing with me), it went from him being convinced I was an alcoholic and would ruin the baby if I ahd so much as a sip of alcohol, ever to him pouring me a glass of wine occasionally. Yay progression towards sanity!


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm not nursing anymore but I'll toast all of you who are! And drinking.

Sangria is an *excellent* idea. It's hot here today, and I have half a bottle of red wine sitting on the counter doing nothing productive.


----------



## madeofstardust (Mar 20, 2008)

Woohoo! Luckily, my family-in-law have never had anything to say about me having a drink or two while nursing, none of them ever breastfed their babies so they didn't even really think about it. I explained it to MIL and she's all for it and non-questioning.

I'm planning on making some fruity mixed drinks tonight, I'll have to come on in and toast later :]


----------



## simplykate (Jan 11, 2009)

Joining! I agree, I have a 3 1/2 week old and sometimes nothing helps like a little glass of wine!
sangria - yummy


----------



## Dahlea (May 15, 2008)

LOL I love it. Add me to the tribe!


----------



## kcstar (Mar 20, 2009)

I've tasted beer while I still had a nursling. Strawberry daiquiri is more my style.


----------



## monkaha (Jan 22, 2004)

:

Please to pass the margaritas.....


----------



## rlmueller (May 22, 2009)

Man, makes me wish I was European. The US will send you death threats for any such thing as alc during preg. I almost floored someone when I said I still take communion whine. Humans!! They make me nuts.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

The amount of wine used in communion could not possibly be enough to cause FAS. Or every Catholic over centuries would have had it.


----------



## Macnamara (Jan 8, 2009)

Add me to the group.

I don't think I would be allowed in my family if I didn't like beer. Dad kept telling me to drink dark beer after I had DS to help my milk.


----------



## jeminijad (Mar 27, 2009)

Sign me up. I had small glasses of wine here and there during pregnancy and large glasses of wine here and there now that I am nursing!!!

Tonight I will be inventing an iced cherry, simple syrup and red wine type of beverage... errr, because I have these things and like concocting.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Right here! We can't do beer (sadly lol) because it makes DS sick...but wine and mixed drinks (like, a shot of rum) and I'm there!

I usually stop when I can "feel it." You know, that relaxed feeling that I never get to feel during the day?









I also had a drink now and then while pregnant *gasps* People were busting out pitchforks!


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Quote:

being a southerner comes with no such perks
That's news to me







I guess we just need to make our own perks then!


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

AF- me too, only on major holidays, never more than one serving. I dunno, maybe that's why my kids won't sit in the freaking shopping cart.







: We'll never know.


----------



## melon (Sep 16, 2008)

beer beer beer!!!!!







:


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

Love it! Love it! Love it!


----------



## HappiLeigh (Mar 30, 2005)

Ooh, this is a tribe for me!







:
I'm not nursing anymore, but I will be again in February if all goes well. You bet I'll celebrate my baby's birth with a little glass o' something.
I like wine and beer but I'm rather a gin and tonic girl for the most part.


----------



## jeminijad (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AFWife* 
I also had a drink now and then while pregnant *gasps* People were busting out pitchforks!

I bought the screw top mini bottles of Pinot Evil when I was pregnant past the first tri so that I could have one mini per week and not let a full bottle of wine start to taste off b/c I couldn't drink it fast enough ...

I also ate raw cheddar, drank raw milk and as much fish as I wanted. What I did not do was cram myself full of pharmaceuticals and manufactured frankenfoods!

And yet _we're_ the irresponsible ones.

OK I'm done now.


----------



## neverdoingitagain (Mar 30, 2005)

My dd is asleep right now, and I'm having a glass of wine.
Its been that kind of day















Frankly, being able to enjoy a glass of wine once in awhile...or a glass of caesar/bottle of hard lemonade/white russian..what have you, is definately nice. I'm not a big drinker(I'm kinda short, bah-dabum*rimshot* Thank you, I'm here all week!) but I have a 5 year old and an 18 month old. Sometimes Mommy needs her wine.


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

haha. This thread really tickles me! I'm on my third child, and I don't really recall any comments from anyone about my drinkin' while nursin' before. But a few people have said stuff this time, like "you can't drink, can you?" I'm like "watch me!" I drink most nights ... sigh, that's how my days end with 3 daughters, 9, 5, & 6 months.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *calpurnia* 
cheers to that!

i also will have a glass or two weekly in pregnancy. but i'm european. so i'm allowed.

My current infant was 3 weeks overdue. During the last week, I went out to dinner most nights with my parents, who were anxiously awaiting her arrival. Nobody argued when I drank during those meals. I shared my husband's drink, I didn't want to cause too much of a sensation at the restaurants, though.

cheers!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I think drinking while nursing has a lot to do with why I'm all knocked up again.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
I think drinking while nursing has a lot to do with why I'm all knocked up again.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
I think drinking while nursing has a lot to do with why I'm all knocked up again.


----------



## Delta (Oct 22, 2002)




----------



## misswerewolf (May 7, 2008)

cheers!

I usually have wine with dinner.







:

Life doesn't get much better than a picnic of stinky cheeses, crusty bread and deliciously rich wine!


----------



## kai28 (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm so glad I stumbled upon this...I don't feel so freakish. Although I will admit my own mother was very dissappointed when we 1st went to their house after DS was born & I wouldn't have a beer. That went out the window by about 2.5 months, though. I think if we WERE to go out to dinner (something I haven't yet tried) I would probably steal sips from DH's.


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

I am so glad I found this thread. I enjoy the occasional margarita and even my mom is weirded out that I drink and nurse, even if I wait two hours.


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

So what's everyone's drink of choice. Mine's usually margaritas, but I found the best wine ever yesterday which is huge b/c I normally hate wine.


----------



## RedPony (May 24, 2005)

Drink of choice? Mmm... probably something fruity and sweet but I also enjoy red wine and beer. Sooo yummy. This mommy needs her warm, buzzy feeling, too.


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

I had wine and animal crackers during DD's nap today. It's been a long week.


----------



## leaveit2beeker (Jun 2, 2009)

Now that my 17 month old ds STTN without nursing (until 4 am or so...) I will definitely say CHEERS! (And Cheers! And Cheers!)


----------



## sunflwrmoonbeam (Oct 9, 2006)

My drink of choice is mead, but i save that for special occasions. I usually drink (cheap) red or white wine.

Also a HUGE fan of vodka, but again that's rare.


----------



## gkb2215 (Jan 21, 2008)

Fantastic...I actually can find like-minded people on MDC. Cheers to that.

(And yes, animal crackers pair so well with wine!)


----------



## Nillarilla (Nov 20, 2007)

oooo this is great. I've always partaken and not really worried about it but lately for some reason I've started to question it. Now I feel better. I love my Vino!


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crystal_R* 
So what's everyone's drink of choice. Mine's usually margaritas, but I found the best wine ever yesterday which is huge b/c I normally hate wine.

nak

In this order: Champagne, red wine, kir (pin. grig. w/syrup), white wine, ale, white russian, margarita...







But never mix!


----------



## 2lilsweetfoxes (Apr 11, 2005)

My drinks of choice: gin and tonic or red wine.

DH has decided that we no longer drink, though...at least until the baby is weaned. And she's only 3 months old.


----------



## neverdoingitagain (Mar 30, 2005)

drinks of choice: cheap white or rose wine







, caesars, screwdrivers. Pretty much anything, I just don't get to drink often.


----------



## tapiocapudding (Feb 7, 2009)

mmm I just put the baby to bed and I'm enjoying a nice beer right now. I've had some mom friends startled when I drank while BFing but I just patiently explained to them how the blood alcohol content of alcohol is the same as what's in the breastmilk (ie negligible amounts) and now they jump to my defence if we're out with others.








I remember my neighbours glaring at me while I was enjoying half a beer while BFing my newborn. My midwife told them she prescribed it! LOL


----------



## LeoneLover13 (Jun 30, 2009)

CHEERS!!









It's 10am here in good ol' Guam, so i'll wait at least a few hours but I usually have 3-4 beers a week....or more







:

I am also European so I got the "Ohhh, well that's OK then" looks when I was pregnant and drinking Guinness. Which is, btw, the recommended drink for pregnant women in the UK- as per my Mother..."It's got tons of iron sweeeetie".


----------



## rachelsmama (Jun 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crystal_R* 
So what's everyone's drink of choice.

Mostly beer, especially the darks, although I've also developed a taste for white wine with orange juice (is there a name for that?).


----------



## newmomrose (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for starting this! I feel much better about my 1/2 glass of wine tonight now







And will continue to have a drink here or there from now on with no guilt.

The only things I've had so far PP are wine and beer, but I used to (seems like years ago now) LOVE white russians and G&Ts.


----------



## SpiderMum (Sep 13, 2008)

I love me some Ameretto Sours!


----------



## rlmueller (May 22, 2009)

Yuengling
Hefeweisen
Belgian Whites
Scottish dark called 'THE ISLAND' better than Guiness

F.Ford Coppola wines--mmmmmmmmmmmm
Luna De Lune orange bottle--forgot

Good Sangria

Gin and Tonic.


----------



## jeminijad (Mar 27, 2009)

A good whiskey sour... make some simple syrup, juice some lemons, none of that sour mix crap. I even add the raw egg white!


----------



## Aly22681 (May 3, 2007)

Wooohooo this is my kind of thread! My Dh is deployed and DS is teething. I needed a glass of wine tonight after he went to bed! Thank God he STTN!! I have no guilt about it, relaxing with A drink makes me a better parent. I'm not getting smashed, I mean who wants to take care of a baby the next day with a hang over







Just in case he happens to wake up unexpectedly, I have some frozen milk in the freezer for him. All bases are covered







:cheers


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Welcome, Aly... congrats on your miracle. I haven't re-done my siggy but am also an army wife nowadays... DH is in training. Of course nothing like the stress you guys face but I'm also alone w/my little ones most of the time.


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

what a great idea for a thread, said as I enjoy a nice toasted head Chardonnay.


----------



## pearl2 (Nov 15, 2006)

Fantastic thread! nice glass of full-bodied red wine for me!

I was at a party my friend's mom was having, and my DH got offered a beer or wine. I was offered limeade, orange juice, water, or milk. I said, "I'll have a glass of red wine, please."

"But you are nursing!!"

"That's correct. Moderation is fine."

Educating the partygoers, one glass at a time


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pearl2* 
Educating the partygoers, one glass at a time


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pearl2* 

Educating the partygoers, one glass at a time

Agreed. I haven't really gotten any comments or stares yet... Probably because most of my family knows I do my research and wouldn't drink if it were dangerous.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm glad this thread is still going. Maybe someone will find it via Google. I would hate to see someone not nurse because she wanted to fit into a social scene where drinking was common.

A la sante', les filles!


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crystal_R* 
So what's everyone's drink of choice.

Lately I've been mixing coconut rum, coconut milk, pineapple juice, and ice in a blender. It's very tasty!


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

So what's everyone's drink of choice.
DS got sick the last few times I had beer (well, I'm not 100% sure because I've discovered he's dairy intolerant since then and I had dairy with the beer so...)

I've been enjoying rum in my drinks as of late. Ever been to Chili's? Order a Calypso Cooler. It's sweet and juicy. I also enjoy Lambrusco wine.


----------



## pumpkin (Apr 8, 2003)

I had a glass of champagne the other day. My drink of choice at the moment is to make a miniature dirty martini.


----------



## tanyam926 (May 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frontierpsych* 
Lately I've been mixing coconut rum, coconut milk, pineapple juice, and ice in a blender. It's very tasty!









Oh yeah, have to try that. Love me some coconut anything! Thanks for the idea!

I am usually a beer drinker but you ladies are making me want to try new things.


----------



## LilacMama (Aug 18, 2008)

I love Sangria in the summertime. I've been making some very tasty Sparkling White Sangria lately. The fresh fruit is what makes it!
Recipe:
2 lbs fresh fruit (I enjoy raspberries, peaches, and grapes but just about anything is tasty....)
2 cups peach schnapps
1 Bottle chilled Sparkling White Wine (some people prefer a sweet wine, I prefer dry...). Because you're mixing it with schnapps, I recommend getting a CHEAP wine for this.

Cut fruit up into bite sized pieces. Mix with Schnapps in a bowl. Let set in fridge overnight. Don't eat it all!!! When you're ready to drink the sangria add the fruit mixture and the bottle of wine. Serve with spoons so people can eat all the fruit at the bottom!

I've never had anyone say a peep to me about drinking while breastfeeding. Either they think it's fine and trust my intelligence or they're secretly horrified and talking about me in hushed tones behind my back. One or the other.


----------



## Beckamomof4 (Apr 15, 2007)

LOVE this thread!!! I hear so many people say "I didn't know that!" when I told them you can drink while BFing!

My choice is margaritas!


----------



## Venice Mamacita (Dec 24, 2003)

So happy to find this thread! DS (he's 6 now) was high needs and had colic for the first 9 weeks, so the occasional cocktail helped me keep my sanity. DD is 9.5 months and I continue to find this to be true, even though she's not HN.









It's summertime now, so I'm into mojitos and margaritas . . .







:


----------



## LROM (Sep 10, 2008)

I am SO joining this party!!! Add me to the list of mommies who were doing this all along but lately was feeling a little guilty and questioning it. I am SO happy to be reminded that in moderation this is ok.

Fave drinks: since DD's birth 8 months ago it's mostly been beer, but lately I've had a great fresh strawberry mojito and a divine passion fruit margarita, so look out world!







:

Also, to whoever said Guinness has iron in it, Yeeee Haaaaaaw! I love Guinness, although I recently had a Scottish "Double Chocolate Stout" that was really yummy, think the company was Young's. Hope that has iron in it too!


----------



## Beckamomof4 (Apr 15, 2007)

FYI the Bacardi Mojitos are not very good...though that is my opinion lol. I have not had anything lately...maybe I need to get something for myself when we go shopping tonight lol


----------



## hartfelt (Apr 7, 2009)

love it!


----------



## EarthGoddessmama (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey there fellow mommas! I've been lurking awhile, and decided to make my very first post! I'm stoked there's a tribe such as this to lift each other in love and enlightenment! I think breastmilk is the life liquid! My whole family has consumed mine at one point or another!


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

Yay thread bump!







I spiked my hot cocoa with a little Bailey's tonight and my 2.5 year old will be asking to nurse any minute now I'm sure.


----------



## EarthGoddessmama (Jan 19, 2010)

Awesome! Yummy! Sounds crazy.. but has anyone made a white russian with breastmilk?


----------



## 4JMJ (Feb 5, 2008)

Count me in!! I had a glass of white zin (my fave!) with dinner this weekend!


----------



## MissE (May 12, 2007)

I'm not a big drinker but I've had a glass or two during my almost three years of nursing. I must admit though that my liver is just not that trained anymore I and usually get all tipsy after just a few sips.


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

wow, I finally found my home.







I just put my toddler to bed and now I'm having my nightcap, whiskey sour. MMMmmmMM. When he gets up in a few hours I'll be nicely relaxed.


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm definitely a follower. I had an occasional drink here or there when pregnant. And I think I had my first couple of drinks when DS2 was a few days old.

I'm in bed now, drinking a beer and surfing the internet. DH works nights, so this is how I enjoy my after kids go to bed time.


----------



## Toposlonoshlep (Jan 14, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EdnaMarie* 
Join me in a celebration of having a serving or two while nursing.
























(This is a support thread. But not to support drunkenness, just a nice buzz.)

I have found my TRIBE. I am raising a glass of nice full-bodied red to you sexy ladies and your love of the good life.









Love,

Mama to 17 month old who enjoys about 2% of good red wine in his milk nightly.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Toposlonoshlep* 
I have found my TRIBE. I am raising a glass of nice full-bodied red to you sexy ladies and your love of the good life.









Love,

Mama to 17 month old who enjoys about *2%* of good red wine in his milk nightly.

you'd have to be drinking barrels to get up to a blood alcohol of 2%


----------



## Toposlonoshlep (Jan 14, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatioGardener* 
you'd have to be drinking barrels to get up to a blood alcohol of 2%









I guess I meant 2% of a glass. Ooops.


----------

